# Lab results



## Linsue56 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have my TSH level 2.320. My general practioner doctor said it doesn't matter about the T3 or T4 as long as we have enough of a level the brain doesn't care or something like that. I had some other thyroid test done by my gyno a couple months ago and have called to request that test hoping maybe he did a t3 t4 test. I had my 
t3 t4 a couple years ago by this gyno and my T-3 was 1.37 and the free t4 was 0.9. But he didn't do a total TSH. In the past when I got total TSH from the general practioner was usually 1.17 one time and 1.57 another time. The thing is I have recently found out I have very low Vitamin D also have low B-12 caused by pernious anemia. The D is low I suppose because I very rarely get in the sun. My doctor did tell me that vitamin D is actually a hormone and not a vitamin I thought that was interesting. I know the reference range has been changed for thyroid online but the doctors don't go by it on my test it shows .450 to 4.50. Not really asking a question just wondering about this since I have so many different things wrong. I tend to not think the problems are caused by a thyroid condition because I've had the same medical problems for year when my thyroid has always been normal. This number has changed some and I guess I will jsut have to wait until its out of range if it ever does go there before I can talk to the doctor about it. thanks LindaM


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linsue56 said:


> I have my TSH level 2.320. My general practioner doctor said it doesn't matter about the T3 or T4 as long as we have enough of a level the brain doesn't care or something like that. I had some other thyroid test done by my gyno a couple months ago and have called to request that test hoping maybe he did a t3 t4 test. I had my
> t3 t4 a couple years ago by this gyno and my T-3 was 1.37 and the free t4 was 0.9. But he didn't do a total TSH. In the past when I got total TSH from the general practioner was usually 1.17 one time and 1.57 another time. The thing is I have recently found out I have very low Vitamin D also have low B-12 caused by pernious anemia. The D is low I suppose because I very rarely get in the sun. My doctor did tell me that vitamin D is actually a hormone and not a vitamin I thought that was interesting. I know the reference range has been changed for thyroid online but the doctors don't go by it on my test it shows .450 to 4.50. Not really asking a question just wondering about this since I have so many different things wrong. I tend to not think the problems are caused by a thyroid condition because I've had the same medical problems for year when my thyroid has always been normal. This number has changed some and I guess I will jsut have to wait until its out of range if it ever does go there before I can talk to the doctor about it. thanks LindaM


Linsue..........................could you please give some ranges w/ the lab results? This way we could all better help you. Lab ranges are not universal and they vary from lab to lab.

Also, What are you being treated for? Hashi's, Graves'? What medical intervention have you had, what medications are you on to treat your thyroid problem and how much are you taking per day?

Have you ever had any antibodies' tests run? Like Antithyroglobulin, Antimicrosomal Antibodies (TPO), Thyroid stimulating Immunoglobulin (TSI); any thyroid scans for nodules or other irregularities?

Andros


----------

